# VR6 Vanagon



## James 93SLC (Sep 27, 2000)

Getting setup to swap a VR6 from a 97 GTI into my 91 Vanagon Carat. Have always loved the VR in my Corrado and can't wait to get one in the van.

I was lucky to be able to pull everything myself from the donor car, and I think I have what I need. I wanted to post up here and see if I'm missing anything as far a wiring.

What I've pulled is the fuse box, ECU, the entire engine bay side of the harness and the ODBII plug from the dash. Is this all the wiring I should need? I wasn't sure if there where any interior sub-harnesses I need.

The plan is to mount the GTI's fusebox back near the engine bay and run a power line to it. I'm not replacing the stock fuse box in the van with the GTI's.

Systems I am not using:
The radiator fan connection.
The alarm system.
Air pump (I know this will throw a CE light but will deal with it later).

Any guidance would be helpful. Thanks 

Pic for views.


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

This is a swap ive always wanted to do. Ill be watching. Good luck


----------



## James 93SLC (Sep 27, 2000)

zornig said:


> This is a swap ive always wanted to do. Ill be watching. Good luck


It should be nice. The popular swaps for the Vanagon are either Subaru or the Bostig Ford Zetec. There are a number of VR6 swaps but not much documentation. I'm updating a thread over on Samba that will chronicle my build.

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=467765


----------



## scottgti (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm way out of my league here. Does your van have cruise control? Doesn't it have a VSS on the back of the speedometer?


----------



## James 93SLC (Sep 27, 2000)

scottgti said:


> I'm way out of my league here. Does your van have cruise control? Doesn't it have a VSS on the back of the speedometer?


Yep there is a VSS on the back of the speedo for the cruise. Not sure if it outputs the correct signal though.


----------



## James 93SLC (Sep 27, 2000)

*Update*

Thought I'd throw a little update up. The engine is in and I'm in the process of doing the exhaust, plumbing and wiring. Hope to fire her up by the end of the month.


----------



## James 93SLC (Sep 27, 2000)

*It runs!*

It runs!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Had some issues to work out, but she is running and driving. Need to cover the top of the engine and just tidy up my wiring. 

Video (cellphone audio a little overwhelmed): 
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B04BwxYm4V1MNm5zczZNM0hpSm8


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

that's pretty awesome. how did you bolt it up?


----------



## James 93SLC (Sep 27, 2000)

antichristonwheels said:


> that's pretty awesome. how did you bolt it up?


 Link to my build thread: 
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=467765 

Used an adapter plate from Kennedy Engineering to mount the VR to the stock trans. Had to fab my own engine support and mounts.


----------

